# Truley trying her retrieve skills



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that little leg lift! LOL!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Adorable  The leg left is great - were there weeds under her too ? LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie and looks like a girl with her little foot lift. "EWWW I stepped on something". Her pointer tail is cute.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww very cute! Is this your pup?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Awww very cute! Is this your pup?


Kind of, she is more my "grand-puppy", Dooley is her father. She was my pick for the stud service and I gave her to Carol (who I co-own Breeze and Dooley with). 

Tru is 4 months old this month.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice photos. Are we gonna be field training with her soon?
Havent seen you at all lately. Hope to get some training in soon.
Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Klamath Gold said:


> Nice photos. Are we gonna be field training with her soon?
> Havent seen you at all lately. Hope to get some training in soon.
> Randy


Oh ya, we are going to have a load at our next training session. We picked up Breeze last week from Doug's. Can't wait to get out there.

How did the hunt test go?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> How did the hunt test go?


Very well thank you! I hope to have some photos soon.
Randy


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry... double post


----------

